# 303 has no balls?



## frontrangefred (Apr 18, 2006)

You talking to me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Where did you guys run the first drop, on the left boof or the right center line? 
-Tom


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*I love you Evan*

Ahhhh music to my ears... I'll remember your little call out of my p4 posse. See while I'm in Vet school too busy to run.... well even to the bathroom let alone the Big T. I'm studying better techniques for removing the balls of well lets say all the DOGS of the world(hint hint) .... Better hope you don't pass out around me brother.... I have a great memory... Huck for me in the mean time you ......Nut job..


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Boof left, boof right? I don't give a f%$K what you guys do, just boof it. :twisted:

I will say that the Garbage Disposal is one of THE scariest drops around. Wild seam and a dicey run-out. But you wouldn't feel so good in the pool... errr I mean class IV run-out if, as Forester said, you didn't have "visions of the ER" before dropping in. We ran left. More air-time. Both sides go. Thing is, you don't even have to run it, you can just put in below the Garbage and paddle the rest (with a thorough scout, a bouncing sneak of the sieve drop and a portage or another bouncing sneak of #2). The inbetween is GOOD. "Like God with an extra O and God knows that my paycheck could use some extra O's. "

Git some. Balls that is you 303 pussies.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh ya, Jen, instead of waiting for me to pass out so you can caress, I mean cut off my family jewels... umm maybe you gals can get back up to middles and clean out the new wood that has found its way in there again. :twisted::twisted::twisted:

And, if you're wondering, yes, I'm only using devil emoticons until Halloween is over.:twisted:

Frontrange, were you up there?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I take it work is slow Evan? Unfortunately the Big T hasn't hit my personal minimum flow. It hasn't hit Fred's minimum either, but as soon as it does he'll be sure to swim it. Nick would represent, but he's busy waiting for babies to happen.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Evan, The Lyons Crew prefers to run stuff with a level of style that transcends your huck and luck off the disposal. Sorry you can't appreciate finesse in a kayak.....FYI, my Boofs bring the THUNDER!!


----------



## frontrangefred (Apr 18, 2006)

Clutch- You swim once like 5 years ago on a creek (when its high) and your best bros don't forget - I guess the sword will have to cut both ways now.

Rivermangle- I was just questioning your blank statement - I can think of a select set of eddies that have only been shared by few.

No I have not been up yet and yes it has not met my minimum go level. But I guess since the last time I paddelled was Sunday in Canada, I guess I am do to head up there today for some Classic Colorado Mank.

Anyone up for this afternoon.


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

'...but real gangsta ass ****** don't flex nuts, cause real gangsta ass ****** know they got 'em' -Gheto Boys


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Fred

According to Randy you ran Gargage Disposal upside down. I would want it to be very deep if that were my plan. You better wait for it to hit 400cfs, pad it out a little. 

I can't believe that a great class V run when nothing else is running only saw three kayaks. LAME!


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Could we also get Eddy Flower to update this on the flows page. This run is not IV+.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

*970-245 HAS MAD COJONES*

That's right, Grand Junction stepping it up at trash disposer rapid on Big T. We ran mad laps in the freezing cold, that shit was easy. Saw a bunch of guys from Boulder walking the goods, typical of NW 303, not worthy of a 970 area code. 970-245 is still better than any other prefix in the 970 calling area, except 970-226, you guys are about as extreme as us.
303-938 can suck it!


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, shit talking over 300cfs flowing down a mank pile. 

Have a fun winter guys! Ha.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

You know you walked that shit Hater. Out there posin as a 303'er and givin us a bad name.


----------



## Jamba Juice (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, what a bunch of punks. IHB and I came over and ran that shit with snowflakes in the air...didn't see nobody else out there. 970 is definitely where it's at, but you've got to wonder about the Fort C boys talking smack about runs they run all of the time (hello big south..."we flash that shit while everyone else is watching"...of course, you run it every other day) Punks, punks, punks. WestSIDE!!!


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Jamba Jucie from my shnuts, couple a things...

What does flash mean?

Who's talking smack about local runs, The big T is as local for the 303 as it is the Fort?

Where is Minturn Colorado?


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Flash is climbing vernacular for climbing a route the 1st time without falling. Transferred to paddling I've seen it used a number of ways, but I believe Jamba is using it to mean paddling a run without scouting. Big Tommy is pretty much as local to 303 as it is for FC. The only people who can really claim it are in Estes and they're usually more about flashing alpine routes as opposed to Class V (with a few notable exceptions). 

Which brings us to Minturn, which is just west of Vail, and is possibly why Jamba is so pissed about us waving at him while he was stuck with ten bros scouting on the Big South. He has no local runs he can claim, at least that anyone would want to do unless there was the chance of being paid to race down them at 25 cfs and to get on anything resembling quality they've got to get in line with the rest of the state so they can be led down through our backyard. I never implied that anyone else *should* be flashing the Big South, just that it was fun for me to wave and not have to deal with the hand holding posse from the west side. In terms of the Big Tommy, I was calling out the peeps who weren't even running the inbetween action because as you probably found out, besides that, there ain't much else. Next time I come to the West Side I'll be sure to talk some shit about a non-local run and how pussy the Vail area boys are, if you guys ever find any worthy runs over there. And don't tell me Gilman. Mine tailings and bridge pilings may be considered scenic wherever you're from, but I'll stay and talk shit about my wilderness runs if that's all you've got.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

BigT 430cfs thru the weekend. yes....its on fellas. 

FrF - if you have the courage to even get out of bed on Saturday, please try and stay out of undercut caves.

Switchback - u better come up, thats all i'm saying. i can't give u to much shit since i've only seen you roll and been temporarily seperated from you craft maybe once, many moons ago.

Keck - u also better come up and show off all those skills you just learned on NW's version of gore canyon (ummnn robe).


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*You guys are making me cry*

So its the 100th graybird day here in lovely Berlin, the only thing not makeing me jump infront of a car on the autobahn is this post. 
It brings back memories of solo runs in a snow storm in november, or lapping it with FC posse on a perfect fall day hopeing the light would hold just a little longer so we could get in another lap. I love that dam river.. 
So when you are out in the sun boofing the shit out of the Thompson please get in an extra boof for me, or when you are pulling on a cold one after your 10th lap of the day poor a little out for me..I am there in spirit..
Boof on boof on..
Patrick

p.s I also want to know how many people broke a boat.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

"303 has no balls"??? 
Evidently you don't hang with erdvm1 much. Just about everyone in 719, 303, 970 has been "brained" by now. You may want to look into a different expression.

-d


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I actually have really big balls, bouncing big balls, my balls are always bouncing to the left and to the right. Sheot, if I had my way my big balls would go on all night. Hook em, shack em. Hook em, shack em. . . . 

Have fun out there and lookout for the big ones (they can bite!!!)


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Good call D
You left out the 404 and the 706


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Whats the level you choads are paddling this at? 600 is soft, is it around that? Cause that's the only level this 303 has run it at, and it was fluffy.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoa, before smack talking, check your facts. Let's try these:

1st: I ran drop #3 on both my trips.

2nd: Seems that on Wednesday when I was there, three members of Team FC showed. Two of them putin below the Disposal and the other only ran it because he became confused as to what the plan was for the rest of the crew. Then Team FC proceeded to portage the sieve, run a slide that doesn't do Bear Creek justice and then portage rapid #2. At this point they putin right where Team 303 did. So three portages in 2/3 of a mile on a roadside run plus a class IV slide and you're trying to make fun of the way I boat?

3rd: What's with the ******* smack talking this season. First we had to deal with the Junction crew at Escalante, then Caspermike in Wyoming (of course he could only talk smack while his barbwire infested ditch was running), and now it's FCow town ********? 

Now for the Disposal, which I'm sure will be brought up again. I must say that huckin it is intimidating and I look foward to it again, but ski season has started and I'm already committed for the weekend. Bummer. The Garbage Disposal is the most perfectly named rapid in Colorado. Guess I'll just have to remain healthy for the jaunt down south!

Have a good weekend boys
Joe


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

And I would also direct you to http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=342&catid=member&imageuser=218. That was back when y'all was still wearing diapers.
Joe


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Obviously no one got the AC/DC reference. Shit, I'm gettin old.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Calling people out to run the disposal? The garbage disposal is one of the mankiest dumbest runs in the state. Whoever runs that shit either is so hard up for water that they can't wait for good, beautiful whitewater, or has no sense at all. That stretch of whitewater is the farthest thing from a natural river bed that it isn't even whitewater. I would walk that one every time out of principle.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

True, jonny, so sadly unfortunately true.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Joe - You are delusional.

1. A mank crew leader should never talk this way. "Mank is dumb." Huh?

2. There are at least five, five-foot boofs to add to the slide which, "doesn't do Bear Creek justice." WTF??? Which brings us to...

3. First I hear some POS Boulderite cliam that Bear Creek is better than the Poudre Narrows after running middle through lowers at 1.678 ft. and even try to argue the point with me for ten minutes and now this - Mr. Mank himself agreeing that roadside blast is not whitewater while at the same time comparing the Big Thompson's juicy steepness with a roadblast filled Morrison canal running with the brown shit water from the nice folk upstream in Evergreen??? This is a travesty. What has the world come to.:mrgreen:

And for the last time Johnny. I wasn't calling anyone out to run the Garbage D. I have walked it myself, but the inbetween is the best whitewater on the Thompson if you like class V. Lastly you don't get to paddle much in CO if you walk road blast rapids out of principle. I guarantee of the runs you paddle regularly have rapids containing the stuff that "is the farthest thing from a natural river bed that it isn't even whitewater."

I'm a go run the shit now and haves a good ole time.

Almost forgot - NICE TOM! Finally somebody stepping it up for the 303 - My area code of origin! Joe, you should be embarrassed.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I do believe if you turn to the Big T section of "kyle's book" you will see a beautiful full page and a half picture of yours truly running that shit at 550cfs (minimum recommended flow for the big thomson)

photo by the "river wrangler" who did in fact run it 2nd that day after the "person in the photo" fired it up when everyone else was scared. and the rest of the FC crew walked if I remember correctly. correct me if I'm wrong.

i'd be over there today, but it hasn't gotten high enough yet. what's this 400cfs crap? Maybe i'll come up with my fly rod. (i don't really have a fly rod)

Nick
303-642-8823


----------



## chuckthdog (Jun 17, 2005)

*Paddle Nappies*

It is a rare occasion that I bother to post, but Booth Boy baited me by telling me someone was dissing "Team Lyons". Welp, if living in the great little town of Lyons makes me part of "Team Lyons", then I guess that means me. Every time I run Big T and decide to throw down at Garbage Can, or whatever everyone calls it, the only people I see are my bros in their boats kicking it too, along with the peanut gallery on the bank. I run it when I want to, and you should do the same. Having paddled longer than most of you guys have been alive, I can say that my longevity comes from making decisions with my gut and not my ego. I know it's a laugh taking the piss out of each other, and it's all good, but just remember, boyz and girlz, run what you want when your gut wants it, and leave your ego at home. Team Lyons is alive and well, and we represent, beeyatch!

BTW, I hope everyone knows there is a heinous seive/rockpile/ foot entrapment special in that hole just below the big drop. If you find yourself swimming there, keep yer feet up! We almost lost a bro in there a few years ago.

Glad everyone knows their area code. It helps alot when dialing your next door neighbor. Not sure why paddlers want to polarize each other. We are one big group who loves paddling and the rythym of the river. We should leave that polarization crap to the asshole politicians. 

I LOVE KAYAKING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Evan, see posted link. In the end, Scotty has the last word because he's right on.
Joe


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

There is no "team lyons" just old pukes playboating in some gay ass park. Now hush and go wax your play boat.

As for Keck, we don't claim him in the 303, after he swam all over the country, this year, in eddy's!

I have to say, 303 owns the high descents on the awesome road blast in thompson cayon.

Nothing better than riding the liquid freight train, hair on fire in road blast. Love CO.

As much as all the area codes swim, I'm surprised you even put on class 5.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

nothing wrong with a little shit talking when it's all in good fun. in the end we are all bros.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

hey nick you want to join us tomorrow afternoon, we are leavin boulder at 1 or so.
-Tom
314-517-2245
PS Mizzou sucks


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

TOM!
you rock!!! :mrgreen: 
Hey, it was good to see ya. I promise next time I will be paddling, not drinking...or both, why not. I will be in boulder to visit you and Christian soon and to show you guys up in the pool  .

Evan: 
I had no idea you vested such interest in getting me to paddle. If only I would have known such a renown FC boater had the heart to show me (someone he has never met or seen paddle) down the Big T mank at 300 cfs, I would have put my skirt on and headed into the canyon in a second.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Today was a blast! I was able to bare-hand the whole day. What a beautiful place to be in with all your buddies. No carnage to report.. Just big smiles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Christine you weren't the only one drunk last night I made Will and Christian stop on the way up there today so I could throw-up. you comin up here on wednesday to teach me how to roll?
-Tom


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Tom!
Good work! Did they make laps around the block until you were done? 
I will totally come up and teach you to roll, maybe Keck should come too!!! 

Tom if you are lucky I will let you hold my hand when you learn to hip snap and even fall into my arms when working on your hand and paddle positions.:mrgreen: 
(I am thinking friday, or are you too cool to come on a friday?)


----------

